# Plants Vs. Zombies Grafikfehler



## Seabound (25. Juli 2010)

Hi, 

hab bei P vs. Z folgendes Problem. Schwarze Querstreifen übern Bildschirm. An was kann das liegen? Auf dem Netbook läufts ohne Probleme. 

Nur mit meiner Nvidia GTX 470 (Treiber = ForceWare 258.69) gibts das Problem in Form der Querstreifen. Einer ne Ahnung, was schief läuft?


----------



## windows (16. August 2010)

Ist das Thema noch aktuell?


----------



## riotmilch (13. September 2010)

Selbes Problem hier.....jemand nen Plan? Oo


----------

